# Bow Season



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

Who's already thinking about it ?!?!?


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I never stop thinking about it, In my life there are only 2 seasons Hunting Season and Fishing Season, and they always meld into one another. I Shoot My Bow, and guns as often as I can, cause My kids shoot to, not bow just gun, But I am for ever getting ready. You know Shooting, cleaning, sharpening, making sure everything is ready for opening day.
Tim


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about it too.
Here we start bow season in Sept.


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

i definately am...been seeing a lot of velvet recently


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking into upgrading my old ass bow with a few modern goodies. Got just the spot lined up too with plenty of "signs". I even gathered up my camo/gear and packed it away tightly with the "Scent Away" - so it's nice and ready to go as soon as the season starts.


----------



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't think someone who is really into bowhunting ever stops thinking about it.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*The Bow*

I shot a 10 point yesterday that weighed 220#!Then I woke up.Oh come oh come October with your array of color and cool air.I hope you guys are shooting and really getting ready so when opertunity presents its self you will dump the string on it.Tight strings and a good release.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

TimKan7719 said:


> I never stop thinking about it, In my life there are only 2 seasons Hunting Season and Fishing Season, and they always meld into one another. I Shoot My Bow, and guns as often as I can, cause My kids shoot to, not bow just gun, But I am for ever getting ready. You know Shooting, cleaning, sharpening, making sure everything is ready for opening day.
> Tim


Yep, sounds just like me man....To the "T"!! I was at the range 5 hours, Sunday afternoon, testing some of my reloads in my 7-08 Pro Hunter pistol. Popped one with it @ 100 yds last year from a ground blind. I love hunting with all the weapons, from the bow, to the 7 Mag. Recently had an AR built for some fun playtime at the range.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep, went to move a stand today. Cant wait. The cutover is looking PRIME this year in the end of the 3rd summer that its been cut. Farmer showed the shed of a hefty 6pter he found this spring in the field. Same deer I missed the year before, hasnt changed much, just a little more mass. Hopefully he sprouted a couple more points this year, but I doubt it...probably just more mass and maybe a little more width.


----------



## Buckeye Ben (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't wait. Going out in 2 weeks to check my stands/trim limbs, and put up at least 2 more. Down to about 4 packs of venison in the freezer!


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gun season starts here in the lowcountry this Friday 15th. Still too hot for me. Plan to clean and put up a couple stands the 23rd. Maybe move one too and clear paths and shooting lanes. I might sit a couple hours - not sure. Depends on how many and how good the beer taste while working on the stands.:beer:

I'm like you - I'm either thinking hunting or fishing half the time. Women/sex the rest. I do plan to dust off the bow this season. Getting one for my 12 yo son this Friday. Says he wants to stick him one!!
I usually don't get serious on the deer until after a few dove hunts.


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

Look @ what was on my trail camera!!!!!!!

View attachment 922


View attachment 923


View attachment 924


View attachment 925


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

that's a big rack! Good luck with him


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Moved my stand on Monday. Prepped gear. Gotta get the feeder filled this week end. Deer hHunting season starts on September 15th!


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Byrd Creek said:


> Look @ what was on my trail camera!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 922
> 
> ...


Dang!!! Where do you hunt in Va?? Looks like mountain deer. We dont usually see nothing like that in Chesapeake...Wish I did though. Cant wait to see the pics when hes "on the ground"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Byrd Creek said:


> Look @ what was on my trail camera!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 922
> 
> ...


sweet. put a bulls eye on that rack.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Chesapeake deer*

Yes we do.Just gotta know where to go.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

i know for a fact there are monsters on the MD side of the bay


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

just got me some new arrows and broadheads today and cant wait till it cools down a little. where i hunt in prince willam county antlerless bow season started today


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

shootem up....could probably take all the does you want and do more good than harm


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Starts in ONE WEEK!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Our season comes in this coming Saturday. September 13th. 

I shot some on Saturday from the ground and a tree stand. Everything looks set and ready to go.

I have 1 stand behind my house ready. Plenty of sign. I just have to be there when they come thru.

Darin


----------

